# على كفى نقشتك



## candy shop (3 مارس 2011)

هوذا على كفى نقشتك واسوارك امامى دائما
اشعياء 16:49
1- نقشتك يابنى على كفى مكان دقة المسمار
علشان اقولك اسمك محفور مكان المى ووجعى اتالمت علشانك وحطيبت اسمك على مكان الالم اللى انت كنت مفروض تشيله ولكن انا شيلته بدالك
2-نقشتك على كفى وسبت لك الاختيار
مع انى دفعت الثمن ومت بدالك وشيلت عارك ووضعتك جوه قلبى ونقشت اسمك على  كفى ولكنى لن اقتحم حياتك لكنى اقرع الباب ان فتحت ادخل اليك لتتعشى معى  وانا معك
3-نقشتك على كفى وليه تعيش فى مرار
نقشتك على كفى علشان امسك ايديك واعبر بك الطريق واخطى بك الصعاب وارفعك ليه تسيب ايدى وتصر على حياة المرار
امسك ايدى اليوم اعبر بك ارفعك وارفع عنك المرار لتبدل حياة المرار بالحلاوه
4-نقشتك على كفى لتدخل فى عمق الانهار
نقشتك على كفى للارفعك وادخل بك الى اعماق جديده ادخل بك الى بحر سباحه لا  يعبر ادخل بك الى ابعاد جديده وقوه جديده وانقل حياتك من مجد الى مجد ومن  قوه الى قوه
5-نقشتك على كفى لتحيا حياة الانتصار
عندما يسير الطفل الصغير وهو يمسك فى يد ابوه لا يستطيع احد ان يوذيه
نقشتك على كفى لاحففظك من وجه الشر للانتصر بك عندما تكون يدى فى يديك يهرب  العدو من وجهك ليعلن فشله ليعلن انهزامه لمن انتصر عليه غالب الموت ملك  الملوك ورب الارباب

نقشك الرب على يده تعال وامسك فى يده لتتمتع بمجد وقوه وانتصار وحياة ابديه مجيده
امين

منقول


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا يا امى 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مارس 2011)

كلام مهم جدا


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (3 مارس 2011)

امسك ايدى اليوم اعبر بك ارفعك وارفع عنك المرار لتبدل حياة المرار بالحلاوه


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا امى
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله
 
 ربنا يباركك يا كوكو
​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلام مهم جدا


شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> امسك ايدى اليوم اعبر بك ارفعك وارفع عنك المرار لتبدل حياة المرار بالحلاوه


شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

نقشتك على كفى لاحففظك من وجه الشر للانتصر بك عندما تكون يدى فى يديك يهرب العدو من وجهك ليعلن فشله ليعلن انهزامه لمن انتصر عليه غالب الموت ملك الملوك ورب الارباب

ما اروعك يالهى ابعد كل خطايا نفسى وشرور روحى مازلت تدعونى ابنا لك وتورثنى ملكوتك شكرا لك ياابتى لانك متمسك بى رغم ضعفتى ولكنى حامل صليبك والامك من اجلى فخرا لى وفهما منارتى لطريقى لحين صولى اليك شكرا حبيبتى على ابداعك فى التأمل الاكتر من رائع الرب يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

> نقشتك على كفى لتدخل فى عمق الانهار
> نقشتك على كفى للارفعك وادخل بك الى اعماق جديده ادخل بك الى بحر سباحه لا   يعبر ادخل بك الى ابعاد جديده وقوه جديده وانقل حياتك من مجد الى مجد ومن   قوه الى قوه


*موضوع جميل جداااا
ومعزى
شكرا أختنا الغاليه
سلام رب المجد*
​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2012)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> نقشتك على كفى لاحففظك من وجه الشر للانتصر بك عندما تكون يدى فى يديك يهرب العدو من وجهك ليعلن فشله ليعلن انهزامه لمن انتصر عليه غالب الموت ملك الملوك ورب الارباب
> 
> ما اروعك يالهى ابعد كل خطايا نفسى وشرور روحى مازلت تدعونى ابنا لك وتورثنى ملكوتك شكرا لك ياابتى لانك متمسك بى رغم ضعفتى ولكنى حامل صليبك والامك من اجلى فخرا لى وفهما منارتى لطريقى لحين صولى اليك شكرا حبيبتى على ابداعك فى التأمل الاكتر من رائع الرب يباركك
> ​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله حبيبتى

  ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااا
> ومعزى
> شكرا أختنا الغاليه
> سلام رب المجد*
> ​ ​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك اخى الغالى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------

